

Show HN:My first Game Android - devMonsters
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.devmonsters.getem&hl=es-419
Hello there. I just finish my first game and I would like to have some feed back.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=net.devmonsters.getem&amp;hl=es-419<p>I hope you enjoy it!
======
gdiocarez
hahahaha XD

